# Help



## Mike_E (Jan 12, 2010)

Does anyone know anything about an Eastman Commercial Tripod Model C?

I was at the camera shop today and just had to have it.

I'm pretty sure it could hold up somebody's porch.  


















A link to a site with info (age, anything) would be appreciated.  

Sorry about the photos, I was in a hurry.

thanks


----------



## compur (Jan 12, 2010)

I think it came after the Eastman Commercial Tripod Model B.


----------



## Mike_E (Jan 12, 2010)

LOL   Not that it matters but I was curious about when it was made- I'm sure to be asked.  

Also there are what look to be releases on the legs for sliding the extensions up or down. (you can see one at the joint above the basket ball)  If anybody knows about them that would be good before I do something I'm likely to regret.  

The extensions do flip over for a height that's about right for a view camera in the high position or to look down through a 'Blad or an RB on the low position.

Oh well. for $50 I'll keep it.


----------



## Battou (Jan 12, 2010)

Looks like a damn nice tripod. 

It almost looks like you can adjust the legs at the top for a low wide stance too but I could be wrong. If I find some time I'll see what I can dig up.


----------



## mostly sunny (Jan 12, 2010)

That is so big! Does size matter?:lmao:


----------

